# Housing for a camera to use it underwater



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get an enclosure to use a normal digicam underwater here in Dubai?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are specific housings made for specific models.

Try the camera manufacturer's website to see if they sell one, or else google.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I saw a few in Jumbo Electronics a while back!


----------

